# Happy Happy Birthday To Floyd



## Stroodlepuff (12/12/13)

Today is @Floyd birthday!

From the team at Ecigs SA we wish you a very happy birthday! And may you have many more to come!

VAPE ON!


----------



## Gizmo (12/12/13)

Happy Birthday buddy hope you get a Reo Grand for your birthday  Hehe just kidding, hope its super rad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (12/12/13)

Happy bday Floyd!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (12/12/13)

happy birthday Floyd!!

have a lekker one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (12/12/13)

Happi Floyd!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/12/13)

Congrats, have a super day and year ahead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (12/12/13)

Cheers, have a great one!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa (12/12/13)

Happy bday brutha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (12/12/13)

happy happy meneer

Reactions: Like 1


----------

